# Medlab GH 100iu



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone come across these I ordered some hyge but sent me this saying it's bang on!!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

looks an interesting one, reminds me of the hardcore growth IGF-1 kits.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks great, only one way to find out if it is!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Benchbum said:


> Looks great, only one way to find out if it is!


Yes think I give it a try , I not a fan of risking normally stick with hyge might do 10iu blast on cycle next month get 200iu of it keep you informed, supposed to be American ,


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

topdog said:


> Anyone come across these I ordered some hyge but sent me this saying it's bang on!!


Ill give it a try and report back .. looks ok though


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

thoon said:


> Ill give it a try and report back .. looks ok though


Got mine on route my training parter pinched my first few boxes,


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

topdog said:


> Got mine on route my training parter pinched my first few boxes,


That warrants getting a new training partner


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah mine arrived looks well code verified starting monday High does to try,


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

topdog said:


> Anyone come across these I ordered some hyge but sent me this saying it's bang on!!


yeah my guy is doing these and i think has some sci g-tropin 100s coming as black top hyges are completely dried up.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks tidy gonna order a kit myself to find out


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I know it's not in any way indicative of quality but I do have more confidence in something with a bit of effort in the packaging


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Benchbum said:


> I know it's not in any way indicative of quality but I do have more confidence in something with a bit of effort in the packaging


I agree as you said can't judge qaulity by it

But if their bothered to put good packaging on it and it's not counterfeit

Does indicate the lab is gonna be around for awhile


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

been on 2 weeks now and seems good to me, more cts and less tiredness than i had on the hyges and the anasome


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Starting these tonight 4-5 iu PWO probably just go with 5 iu it's easier.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Starting monad with sphinx cycle


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

First impressions these are decent , getting the tingles In my fingers I get off pharma after a shot how decent I cant tell yet but there def GH in them


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

How are people getting on with these?


----------



## NiKEUS (Oct 14, 2014)

Same as Oscars, CTS symptoms more less lethargy mine is compared to hygetropin yellow tops.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Bump bump bump how is ppl getting on with these!!!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

5ius daily? Been looking into hgh myself as this labs come up, don't know a great deal thou. Might he better off with peps first?


----------

